# I Am the Very Model of a Biblical Philologist



## Wayne (Dec 12, 2014)

Simply brilliant. One wonders if he took away greatly from his studies . . .


[video=youtube;3x2SvqhfevE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x2SvqhfevE[/video]

The composer/artist/scholar appears to be a TEDS graduate. He then went to the UK for grad work. Can't find what's happened to him since. 

The video was something he posted to his blog back in 2011 and it has been sitting there all this time and is only now in circulation in our larger circles.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2014)

Where does one study to become a biblical philologist?


----------



## Cymro (Dec 12, 2014)

Agreed,brilliantly done!


----------



## timmopussycat (Dec 12, 2014)

Jake said:


> Where does one study to become a biblical philologist?



Oxford and Cambridge . . . to name two places.


----------



## Justified (Dec 12, 2014)

Haha, that was great!


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Dec 12, 2014)

Magnifique!

Is that from _The Papyrus of Penance _by Gunkel and Schökel?

Peace,
Alan


----------



## bookslover (Dec 12, 2014)

With apologies to Gilbert and Sullivan.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Dec 12, 2014)

"As someday it may happen that a Vaticanus must be found..."


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Dec 13, 2014)

What about Nebuchadnezzar's Nightmare Song ("When you're lying awake with a dismal headache and repose is tabooed by anxiety...")? 

Sorry about this but G&S get me going (if you only knew what I've resisted posting!).


----------



## Philip (Dec 13, 2014)

I was surprised that the word "Pseudopigrapha" didn't feature.


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 15, 2014)

To be true to the G&S original, the last verse needs to go into failings ... "When I know more of tactics than a novice in a nunnery."


----------



## whirlingmerc (Dec 15, 2014)

someone shared this on facebook today... I really liked it... well I liked it exactly one time... but I really liked it


----------



## joejohnston3 (Dec 15, 2014)

This was so awesome!!


----------



## MW (Dec 15, 2014)

A tribute to Robert Dick Wilson?


----------



## Zork (Jan 14, 2015)

Lol


----------

